# Sequel to OMG IM SO EXCITED



## JLarsen (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Escher (Jun 24, 2009)

WOW  XD WOW YAY!!! OMG LOL WOW WTF XD LOL WOW HAHA YEEEEEEEEEEEES HAHA YEEEEEEEEEEEES WTF XD YES WOW!!! OMG!!! WOW!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEES!!! WTF WOW


----------



## Kian (Jun 24, 2009)

I will never tire of watching this kid make a fool of himself.

I especially like the least funny "that's what she said" joke ever.

Edit: I just got to the end and the fact that he left the comment "If you were my child I'd kill myself" made me audibly chuckle.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 24, 2009)

I just loved how he responded to the hate mail. "Not nice."


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 24, 2009)

I thought this video was going to be like a "yeah...i kinda went crazy...i get it...you can shut up now..." kind of thing, and I thought he would have learned from all of the "your screaming is hilarious lolol" comments. But then monkeydude1313 commented and...he loses it again. Because monkeydude1313 commented on his video.

Dude. Who cares about monkeydude1313?


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 24, 2009)

I know! It's so great.


----------



## Escher (Jun 24, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I thought this video was going to be like a "yeah...i kinda went crazy...i get it...you can shut up now..." kind of thing, and I thought he would have learned from all of the "your screaming is hilarious lolol" comments. But then monkeydude1313 commented and...he loses it again. Because monkeydude1313 commented on his video.
> 
> Dude. Who cares about monkeydude1313?



I care! He brings me joy and happiness nearly every day. I shall never tire of him, rubikscuberdude, or jct1335, they really are wonderful people, and I cannot thank them enough.


----------



## Kian (Jun 24, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I thought this video was going to be like a "yeah...i kinda went crazy...i get it...you can shut up now..." kind of thing, and I thought he would have learned from all of the "your screaming is hilarious lolol" comments. But then monkeydude1313 commented and...he loses it again. Because monkeydude1313 commented on his video.
> 
> Dude. Who cares about monkeydude1313?



I don't know what to believe, honestly. I can't wrap my brain around the thought that he is actually that excited over a 6x6 mod or Monkeydude1313 commenting on his video. I would have to believe he's acting for laughs, but he's so ridiculous that I just don't know what to think anymore. 

I would like to meet this person, I imagine that would be an interesting experience.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 24, 2009)

...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't bring myself to watch the whole thing.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 24, 2009)

OH MY GODDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 MONKEYDUDE1313 COMMENTED ON MY [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *orgasm*


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 24, 2009)

<ethan's video>

terrorists..."Not nice"
=P

But yeah, the first thing I said when I heard he was going to California was "OMG MONKEYDUDE1313 LIVES THERE MAYBE HE'LL GET TO MEET HIM OH MY GOD!!!1!"


----------



## Gparker (Jun 24, 2009)

[youtube]reaaTvajiIM&feature=channel_page[/youtube]

not bad, but obseesive.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 24, 2009)

That's a bit disturbing...


----------



## brunson (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm hard pressed to decide who is lamer, him or all you guys flaming him for being lame.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 24, 2009)

Gparker said:


> [youtube]reaaTvajiIM&feature=channel_page[/youtube]
> 
> not bad, but obseesive.



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

He's like, singing for Monkeydude. Dayum


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 24, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I thought this video was going to be like a "yeah...i kinda went crazy...i get it...you can shut up now..." kind of thing, and I thought he would have learned from all of the "your screaming is hilarious lolol" comments. But then monkeydude1313 commented and...he loses it again. Because monkeydude1313 commented on his video.
> 
> *Dude. Who cares about monkeydude1313?*



Idk, not me. He makes retarded videos.

As for RCD: I have no idea what to think, he scares me >_<


----------



## Kian (Jun 24, 2009)

brunson said:


> I'm hard pressed to decide who is lamer, him or all you guys flaming him for being lame.



Flaming? Do you watch these videos? They're downright absurd. Not having a reaction to this would be like shrugging your shoulders when your clothes catch on fire.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 25, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this video was going to be like a "yeah...i kinda went crazy...i get it...you can shut up now..." kind of thing, and I thought he would have learned from all of the "your screaming is hilarious lolol" comments. But then monkeydude1313 commented and...he loses it again. Because monkeydude1313 commented on his video.
> ...



Hahahaha. 
This reminds me of this post:


Yu Nakajima said:


> First, congratulation Erik!! It's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brunson:
We are all lame for caring so much about a plastic toy.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 25, 2009)

Im confused about your comment fanwuq =p


----------



## Vulosity (Jun 25, 2009)

byu, a member here, suggested the Nakajima Club to help Nakajima regain the WR after he lost it. Nakajima did not like the idea and said, "Please stop".


----------



## Dene (Jun 25, 2009)

Well there is definitely something wrong with that kid. At least monkeydude doesn't say "umm" a million times, although he still wins the award for repitition; there were a good 2 minutes left to fill up in that second vid (to California).


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jun 25, 2009)

*oh my God!*


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 25, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Im confused about your comment fanwuq =p



MONKEY DUDE!


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 25, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Im confused about your comment fanwuq =p
> ...



PANDA MAN!


----------



## brunson (Jun 25, 2009)

Kian said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hard pressed to decide who is lamer, him or all you guys flaming him for being lame.
> ...


I guess that's the fundamental difference on this side of my screen. I really can't be bothered.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 25, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...


FANWUQ


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 25, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...


THIS IS MADNESS!


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 25, 2009)

LOL @ fanwuq


----------



## happa95 (Jun 25, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



Damnit, you left me no room to continue this chain of capitalized exclamations.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 25, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



THIEF!


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 25, 2009)

happa95 said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...



ROUX-ER!!!!!


----------



## ender9994 (Jun 25, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...



C - C - C -C COMBO BREAKER!!!

On topic: Love the reactions....however they do get to be kind of obnoxious.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 25, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> Roux-er said:
> 
> 
> > happa95 said:
> ...



Combo break fail for still using capitalization and exclamation. 
COMBO CONTINUED!!!

off topic: Roux-er, are you a Pokemon? Real people don't say their own names out loud like that.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 25, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> ender9994 said:
> 
> 
> > Roux-er said:
> ...



Yes i am a pokemon


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 25, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > ender9994 said:
> ...



We knew it all along! Hahahahahahah prepare the face the wrath of Ash Ketchup and his gang of rounded animals!


----------



## Odin (Jun 25, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Roux-er said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...


Im not sure about you all but if a guy named "Ashe Ketchup" owned me, i would be P.O.....


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 25, 2009)

^That's a lot of quotes ^

Back to the original topic, that kid really needs to take some medicine or something. There is no reason to get that excited about anything, let alone a modded 6x6 (sure it's really cool, but is a reaction like that really necessary?). Though I have to say that I enjoyed watching the video, to a certain point. After that it just got plain annoying.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jun 25, 2009)

This dude is plain hilarious, but, unfortunately, yes, he is just a _little_ bit insane. I really don't know what to think. It almost seems like he's putting up a show, but not really. Meh, I don't know............


----------



## rubikscuberdude (Jun 25, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this video was going to be like a "yeah...i kinda went crazy...i get it...you can shut up now..." kind of thing, and I thought he would have learned from all of the "your screaming is hilarious lolol" comments. But then monkeydude1313 commented and...he loses it again. Because monkeydude1313 commented on his video.
> ...



so i actually scare you, wow...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 25, 2009)

rubikscuberdude said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Reynolds said:
> ...


You scare me aswell, but you also make me laugh enough to not hate your videos. I think I may have even subscribed, purely out of the comedy aspect of your videos.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 25, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> byu, a member here, suggested the Nakajima Club to help Nakajima regain the WR after he lost it. Nakajima did not like the idea and said, "Please stop".



More precisely, the "Support Nakajima Club". Suggesting that he needed support. I always thought that was quite an insult.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 25, 2009)

rubikscuberdude said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Reynolds said:
> ...



Maybe you should stop being so obsessed with him...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 25, 2009)

That kid needs some help. Seriously, Monkeydude is jsut a guy. Not a God.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jun 25, 2009)

rubikscuberdude said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Reynolds said:
> ...



lol.
Ah-hem...seriously, monkeydude, not nice. 

Expect a video about this thread.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 25, 2009)

he copies monkydude1313
loads


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 25, 2009)

Agreed....


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 25, 2009)

Rubikscuberdude. I think that you should def. make a vid about this.

That would make my day, and I would subscribe to you.


----------



## sooland (Jun 25, 2009)

This kid is just the most annoying cuber ever!


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 25, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> That kid needs some help. *Seriously, Monkeydude is jsut a guy. Not a God.*



Agreed, more of a n00b then a guy tho.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww, isn't this kid so cute?


----------



## Escher (Jun 25, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> Aww, isn't this kid so cute?



Yeah, me and Yalow found him a while ago, I actually love him One bit in that video particularly is incredibly good, but I'm not going to ruin it for anybody who hasn't seen it...


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 26, 2009)

rubikscuberdude said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Reynolds said:
> ...


WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WAIT A SECOND. I swear to god I saw a post by you claiming "you weren't the idiot cuberdude" and you came up with the name before him. *hunting*

I couldn't find it. Someone help me I'm positive there is a post by a rubikscuberdude on here with the specifications I said.


----------



## Neroflux (Jun 26, 2009)

Lol I dont think its the same username.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 28, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> Lol I dont think its the same username.



It's not. The other guy was "cuberdude".


----------

